# Rebney not interested in Barnett - open to Rampage



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> HUNTINGTON BEACH, Calif. -- Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney knows the score. In 2013, if a mixed martial artist wants to fight in North America and make a living, the choices are either Zuffa or his company.
> 
> But with scores of fighters, including several big names, likely to hit the market after the demise of Strikeforce, Rebney has made it clear he's not going to be the walking ATM so many of his now-out-of-business predecessors once made themselves.
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rampage still cells. Barnett never has. That's all there is to that. Also Barnett would probably make their HW division look silly.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah they're Heavyweight and Light Heavyweight divisions are terrible, Rampage, King Mo, Babalu, Seth, Lambert, and Sokodjou(if they can sign him) wouldn't be too bad but Barnett really needs to go to the UFC.

Rampage will probably be back in the UFC though, he's basically become the black Tito Ortiz.


----------

